# Low angle planes



## rck (Dec 26, 2011)

Is there an advantage in having a Low angle plane over a regular block plane. Not even sure what the difference is. About to pick one up, a plane that is, so just wondering.

Thanks
Rick


----------



## joesbucketorust (Dec 13, 2011)

Ooohh me, let me answer this one please!!! That's one of my favorite tools! End grain is about a bajillionmilliongoogle times easier to cut with a (sharp) low-angle block plane. Seriously - a sharp block plane will do the job, but with a sharp low-angle you practically just wave the plane in the direction of the wood and shavings will curl away in fear. If you've been dissapointed by tools in the past, a good low-angle will restore your faith. The only problem is you'll end up wanting another one to have a sharpened spare, and then a skew for even easier work, and before you know it you've got a dozen and they're calling you a collector.


----------



## rck (Dec 26, 2011)

Thanks
I know I should of waited but I just got back with a new one:thumbsup:. Ouch, a tad expensive but it is supposed to be a good one. I picked up the Stanley 62. Supposed to be the New and Improved Stanley. I guess I will find out. Now I will save for a good bench plane.

Rick


----------



## joesbucketorust (Dec 13, 2011)

Hey you said block plane - the 62 is a low angle jack - different monster completely. That's made for regular smoothing in highly figured woods when your other planes are giving you tearout. It's nothing near being a block plane. Did you change your mind when you saw them in person?


----------



## eagle49 (Mar 22, 2011)

*#60-1/2 Stanley*

these are popular, so i would asume they are good. i've sold several.


----------



## rck (Dec 26, 2011)

No I picked it up. Like I mentioned I know nothing about planes, so what the heck I took the plunge. Not it also gives me an excuse on purchasing another plane. Just have to figure out what I need. Maybe a block plane next.

Rick


----------



## joesbucketorust (Dec 13, 2011)

Well I hope you get the bug and end up gathering a dozen or so - the more the merrier. But just in case you don't - your next one really should be a good block plane, low angle blade, adjustable mouth, something that feels very comfortable in your hand. Even woodworkers who prefer power tools will find they use such a plane very often for final fitting. Other tools, like a jointer or smoother - if you find you prefer to use the power jointer or the planer, then those planes sit on a shelf and collect dust. But get a good block plane and you'll be constantly reaching for it no matter what your power preference is.


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

I have to agree with Joe, my go to plane is a LN low angle block plane. I love it. I use it when I maybe should be using something else.:thumbsup:


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

+2 on Joe,get a cpl if you can swing it.


Low angle blocks......amazingly efficient little buggers.BW


----------



## Mandres (Sep 6, 2011)

I use my old stanley low angle block constantly. Everyone should have one, there is really no other way to do what it does (trim pieces cut slightly over length down to a perfect fit) except for messy sanding.


----------



## joesbucketorust (Dec 13, 2011)

Mandres said:


> I use my old stanley low angle block constantly. Everyone should have one, there is really no other way to do what it does (trim pieces cut slightly over length down to a perfect fit) except for messy sanding.


Oh no, you put me in such a bind. I want to agree because I love my low angle block planes, wouldn't trade them for the world. But there is another alternative, and not sanding. the only problem is you can't put it in the pocket of your shop apron. 
Pootatuck's Lion Miter Trimmer. 20 pounds of testosterone dripping steel coupled to not one, but two of the fattest, meanest, sharpest cutters west of the Mississippi. It can take an end-grain shaving thin enough to read through, or a real thick one if you can put enough pressure on the handle.


----------



## Atgfurniture (Jan 1, 2012)

I have both the low angle and regular block planes by woodriver. The low angle is by far my favorite for end grain and difficult grain areas.


----------



## rck (Dec 26, 2011)

Well I fully intended to pick up a Low Angle Block plane but they were out of them and the next shipment was going to be delivered in 2 weeks so I picked up a regular angle in the mean time. So in 2 weeks I guess I will pick up another one. I have a bad feeling I might pick up a rabbet plane in the near future.


----------



## joesbucketorust (Dec 13, 2011)

rck said:


> Well I fully intended to pick up a Low Angle Block plane but they were out of them and the next shipment was going to be delivered in 2 weeks so I picked up a regular angle in the mean time. So in 2 weeks I guess I will pick up another one. I have a bad feeling I might pick up a rabbet plane in the near future.


And so another slide down the slippery slope begins. Another year and you'll be haunting the flea markets, out in the middle of nowhere at 6 in the morning with a flashlight and a wish-list.


----------

